# Square-1 Tutorial - Roux Method (not really though)



## vcuber13 (Apr 4, 2010)

I couldn't find a video or anything about how to solve a square-1 using the roux method so I made a video.






What do you guys think?


----------



## Rook (Apr 5, 2010)

Am I the only one that has trouble playing the video after ~ 1:26? I refreshed a couple times, went onto the youtube page and watched there as well. It just freezes at the part where you're scrambling and the rest of the 6 minutes are just frozen on that frame.


----------



## BigGreen (Apr 5, 2010)

Rook said:


> Am I the only one that has trouble playing the video after ~ 1:26? I refreshed a couple times, went onto the youtube page and watched there as well. It just freezes at the part where you're scrambling and the rest of the 6 minutes are just frozen on that frame.



^ (message too short)


----------



## Googlrr (Apr 5, 2010)

Rook said:


> Am I the only one that has trouble playing the video after ~ 1:26? I refreshed a couple times, went onto the youtube page and watched there as well. It just freezes at the part where you're scrambling and the rest of the 6 minutes are just frozen on that frame.



Same here. I had a lot of troubles watching this so I gave up :<


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 5, 2010)

Or you could read this in 30 seconds

It's called the Screw Method btw.


----------



## vcuber13 (Apr 5, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Or you could read this in 30 seconds
> 
> It's called the Screw Method btw.



Okay, as far as I knew it was roux since it was simalar and david called it roux so ya. And also now theres a video.



I re-uploaded it and it seems to be working. (I changed it in the first post also)






Again tell me what you think.


----------



## joey (Apr 5, 2010)

The way you do the edges is "wrong".


----------



## Forte (Apr 5, 2010)

joey said:


> The way you do the edges is "wrong".



Ya wat happened to L/R edges and L4E ;-;


----------



## vcuber13 (Apr 5, 2010)

Forte said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > The way you do the edges is "wrong".
> ...



I know, I changed it a little, I found it was easier this way.


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 5, 2010)

hmm is that how you normally turn a square-1? you should use fingers instead of palm/wrist

as for the method, isn't it just a slight variation of vandenbergh which you do (CO+1/2CP)+(1/4EO+1/4EP)+1/2CP+1/4EO+1/4EP+1/2EP
lol that sounded complicated..

I don't see any advantage of this over vandenbergh or even beginner vandenbergh but it's definitely an interesting variation that's just fun to solve with.

btw you can also combine the last two EP steps into one, but that would obviously require more algs


----------



## vcuber13 (Apr 5, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> hmm is that how you normally turn a square-1? you should use fingers instead of palm/wrist
> 
> as for the method, isn't it just a slight variation of vandenbergh which you do (CO+1/2CP)+(1/4EO+1/4EP)+1/2CP+1/4EO+1/4EP+1/2EP
> lol that sounded complicated..
> ...



You probably know but although I have had my square-1 a while I only recently started speedsolving it. Because of that I am still learning the finger tricks. I know the method is quite similar to Lars, but it's a lot easier for beginners (I think), and I like solving like that occasionally, it is also more intuitive than standard Lars.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 5, 2010)

This isn't roux/screw. Not even once.


----------



## vcuber13 (Apr 5, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> This isn't roux/screw. Not even once.



Should I call it something else then?

I might redo it, so what should I do differently to make it Screw / Roux?


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 7, 2010)

nice tutorial very clear i might change to this method as i only need to learn one more alg (the single edge oll)


----------



## Roux_Over_CPOF (Mar 18, 2018)

Can someone write down the algs? Im having a bit of trouble keeping up...


----------



## Thom S. (Mar 18, 2018)

Roux_Over_CPOF said:


> Can someone write down the algs? Im having a bit of trouble keeping up...



Search for the Lin Method


----------

